# tape and float - tape is coming off!



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Try this...
After the initial thin bed is down over the joint, put the tape on hold at one end and drag the knife down _applying pressure_ to the tape...some will leak out the edge and the tape will embed in the mud...thats the best way I can describe it...that gets all the air out from behind the tape...


----------



## samf (Sep 28, 2006)

*thanks!*

Thank you for a quick response - I'll peruse the forum from time to time and see where I can help others. ugh - sheetrock! I much prefer rough framing!

Samuel


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Also:

1.) Make sure that you put a thick consistent coat of compound over the seam before you apply your dry tape. That should be done using a 6" knife. Thus, the width of your 'line' of compound should be approximately the width of your knife...6". You NEVER want to apply a thin coat of compound when applying paper tape. The thickness should be about 1/4" of spread compound. Maybe a little thicker until you get the hang of it.
(Paper tape bubbles and peels off when there is not enough compound sandwiched between the paper tape and the sheetrock surface. The compound acts like a glue...an adhesive...so the key is to make sure that you get enough on there.)

2.) After you place a nice straight strip of paper tape onto the compound 'line'. DO NOT start wiping at the end of the tape. If you start at the end of the tape...you will just pull the whole line of tape in the direction of your wipe.

What to do:

Tip #1:
Using your hand, taping pan, edge of a hawk...Firmly apply pressure to hold down the tape end that is closest to the end you want to start wiping down. Then come in about 4" or so and start wiping in your preferred direction. Before you start your wipe do the next step:

Tip #2: 
Take just a little dab of compound onto the end of your 6" knife to act as a 'lubricant' to wipe down your very 'dry' paper tape. Place a little bit at the point where you will start your wipe down. By doing so, you won't pull the tape with you, as you wipe it down. It stays there and your knife travels down the course of your tape.
Wipe in an even motion to squeeze the compound out from the sides. 
When you are done, go back and wipe that little 4" area in the opposite direction to the other end of the tape...

Tip #3:
Taping is really all in the wrist.
Like swinging a hammer....you should lock your wrist when you are taping in a particular direction. 
Example: When you are wiping down tape at waist level, horizontally. 
Locking your wrist keeps the pressure consistant when you are wiping down and squeezing out the compound from underneath your tape. Be careful not to squeeze out all the compound or this too will cause bubbles...don't over-wipe your tape.


----------

